# Non slot related question please check this out.



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Alright I'm at a local wal mart in a 1-16 item line I'm next but the person in front of me has a over flowing cart, now the gentle man behind me speaks up and says wow you'd better get glasses or learn how to read, now this rhinoceros of an individual thinks I said and explodes at me for disrespecting them .
I was hurt and insulted but I apologized and stepped away I wonder how the kind members here would have reacted ?


----------



## blue55conv (May 23, 2007)

-----


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Alright I'm at a local wal mart in a 1-16 item line I'm next but the person in front of me has a over flowing cart, now the gentle man behind me speaks up and says wow you'd better get glasses or learn how to read, now this rhinoceros of an individual thinks I said and explodes at me for disrespecting them .
> I was hurt and insulted but I apologized and stepped away I wonder how the kind members here would have reacted ?


Well I can tell you how this tiny little, Scottish, descended hothead would've handled it.....but that wouldn't move the puck up the ice, now would it?

I would say you're a quintessential Canadian. You're nice to everyone. That's what Canadians are. (unless they have Hockey stick in their hands and you've just offend the goaltender in some obtuse fashion......Then you're going to need a dentist......Soon.)

I would answer that you probably did the only reasonable thing you could have.

Fire up the track, uncap a Molson, and run some laps to clear this episode from your head.

Take off Eh.....:wave:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

Problem here no respect people I'm finding are becoming aliens if it's not in their best interest then f$&" $)u to bad I had more faith in humanity or is it once you enter a walmart you turn into a d;:k ?


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I would have turned around and addressed the person behind you with a "well, the guy in front asked you a question!!!". Some people just don't get it. The cashier may very well have asked the customer up front to get in her line if she had no one at the time and other registers were backed up. No fun being in the middle between a big mouth and someone with a short temper. 

I agree, crack open some beers, fire up the Coleman with some back bacon, and crank up some Rush, eh!! Beauty!


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

I would have said, hey I did not say anything, but they are right.
then i would put glass on so he could not hit me!!
or maybe stood behind my wife!


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

Life is filled with Morons. It's easy to say "let it go" and "don't let it ruin your day". But sometimes I wish the use of a 'rudeness Taser' was legal.....

Later The light him up push his cart through the line and check out with a big grin on your Face (not that I advocate violence) Rockinator


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

JONNYSLOTS said:


> Alright I'm at a local wal mart in a 1-16 item line I'm next but the person in front of me has a over flowing cart, now the gentle man behind me speaks up and says wow you'd better get glasses or learn how to read, now this rhinoceros of an individual thinks I said and explodes at me for disrespecting them .
> I was hurt and insulted but I apologized and stepped away I wonder how the kind members here would have reacted ?


I've had that conversation a couple times....

I flash em my S&W .357 mag in my shoulder rig and just shake my head....that is usually the end of the conversation....

Just sayin'...

It's an American thing.....:tongue:


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

> I flash em my S&W .357 mag in my shoulder rig and just shake my head


That's why the wife and I are waiting with baited breath to leave NY.
we want that same freedom without signing our life away:thumbsup:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I would have turned around and addressed the person behind you with a "well, the guy in front asked you a question!!!". Some people just don't get it. The cashier may very well have asked the customer up front to get in her line if she had no one at the time and other registers were backed up. No fun being in the middle between a big mouth and someone with a short temper.
> 
> I agree, crack open some beers, fire up the Coleman with some back bacon, and crank up some Rush, eh!! Beauty!


yup, best snappy come-back in this situation.....
"Crows, be pick'n at yer flesh....when you got NO-Control, of the "Sit-iation".. "
Terminus-Eldorado.................

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## LDThomas (Nov 30, 1999)

I would have just laughed at them...


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

LDThomas said:


> I would have just laughed at them...


I'm from NY.... just "Introduce" them 2 each other; " A-hole #1....Meet A-Hole #2.....":thumbsup:
Bubba 123 :wave:

the guy w/ the "Full-Load"... must O' been a "Visit'n-Yank" ;-)


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Crimnick said:


> I've had that conversation a couple times....
> 
> I flash em my S&W .357 mag in my shoulder rig and just shake my head....that is usually the end of the conversation....
> 
> ...


1st, I agree w/ U..
but, it can be "Construed" as "Assault"... (@ least in TN anyways..) :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:

(personally, I prefer, a Colt 1911-A1 .45acp...just say'n...) ;-)


----------



## smalltime (Jun 3, 2006)

> (personally, I prefer, a Colt 1911-A1 .45acp...just say'n...) ;-)


1911, 
My favorite number.


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Bubba 123 said:


> 1st, I agree w/ U..
> but, it can be "Construed" as "Assault"... (@ least in TN anyways..) :freak:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:
> ...


That works....

I just have a thing for revolvers....


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

I used to work in retail, I will tell you it is extremely hard to deal with the public. That being said I'd like to know the whole scenario, was the store overflowing and all the lines full? Were you the only three in line? How many items did you have?.......etc......I've seen it before and for the most part the cashier will tell you that it's more of a suggestion/courtesy than a rule at least where I live. Trust me the management really don't care all they want is money and the more the merrier. Often the cashier will take that person to try and get the lines down and help the over all flow of customers. What would've been appropriate would've been to let you go in front unless their were others behind you. That being said I most likely would've let him/her know I said nothing but I came in this line for it's express service and ask them if they minded me going in front of them. Furthermore, the guy behind you is a WIMP if he had something say speak up, he shouldn't let or expect other people fight his battles!


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

if the store was packed i can see the need for the over flow to spill into this aisle but it wasn't so i agree with you about the line issue same as the cashiers only workingtheir and the dam organizations policy that the customer is always right believe me i work in the food industry customers are not always right and this policy should change to help that poor cashier thats working the line instead of one persons job they do three profits do not increase for force labouring their employees, also on another note when it comes to these big chain bastards crying the blues about revenue. 1 most large chains own the property they sit on a large company like walmart mc donalds ext do not lease and if they do eventually they leave buy property and build. 2 by doing this they rent to to them selves the only person that looses is the consumer . 3 management in the stores are undre so much pressure to assure the bottom line is met that they have to cut hours here put more part time workers on the flor i think the ratio wax 1 full time for 3 departments rest part timers . corporate canada and america ruin the retail industry . were creating jobs they say but part time employment benefits no one especially the employee , were buying products over seas cause the consumers want cheaper prices , really id prefer to spend an extra buck know that item wiill last and made in my country then pay less have fewer people working then line some other countiries pocket, the big boys say thats what we want no sorry it's what they want all these jobs being sent over seas . and i can keep going and going and all this started from to many items in a line meant for express service.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Honestly, I'd be more upset at the guy behind you. It's human nature to try and get away with as much as possible (who doesn't speed yet we're all upset when we get tickets!) However, if you're going to open you big mouth then stand behind your words.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

Crimnick said:


> That works....
> 
> I just have a thing for revolvers....


in favor of revolvers.. they don't jam-up (got an HR-22LR & Colt DA-41 Thunder snub.. had a .357, but 2much power if u miss, or even if u hit (goes through walls).. 9MM are more "Civil" (Luger... yup WW2)...

sry I hijacked this... I'm a US Citz. GUN-COLLECTOR & Conservative :freak

johnnyslot's question is extremely legit, esp. in 2day's social-disarray world wide....

I grew up 25 miles from Kingston, Ont.....
VIVA- Le Canada !!!:wave:
Bubba 123:wave: (apologies 4 any offense 2 ANYONE on here :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

sjracer said:


> Honestly, I'd be more upset at the guy behind you. It's human nature to try and get away with as much as possible (who doesn't speed yet we're all upset when we get tickets!) However, if you're going to open you big mouth then stand behind your words.


this is (IMHO) the best serious-reply so far :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

had a very similar ting happen at a Detroit airport. this women was arguing about the price of a pack of cigerettes, this wimp of a man behind makes a comment, and she thinks I said it. she turns around and tells me to shut up, I inform her she just stepped into shoes she couldn't fill. the whole time wimp boy wouldn't speak up. I proceded to tell her that she needs to drop smoking because she cant afford. and that I was ready for her to shut me up. she walked away.


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

You are all kind people with big hearts i hope humanity can stop smell the roses and get along pettiness turns into envy turns into spite turns just plain evil and i hope we don't
take one persons stupidity to heart.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

This is the only pettyness I'm interested in...


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Crimnick said:


> I've had that conversation a couple times....
> 
> I flash em my S&W .357 mag in my shoulder rig and just shake my head....that is usually the end of the conversation....
> 
> ...


Yea that's an American thing.
You xxxxxx flash a gun in Canada,you're going off to do a whole lot of s'plaining,especially about why you have a concealed weapon,no such thing in Canada ,gun collector or not.
You'll be doing alot more then shaking your head by the time you get through explaining why you have a concealed gun in public,and why you're attempting an assault.
Guns in Canada don't go over like they did 30 years ago,when every 1/2 ton pick-up truck had a back window full of rifles and shotguns,if you have a gun in Canada,you're automatically on the hot seat,usually the one with bars in front of it


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

if the commies/Nazis keep winning elections in the US, we will be the same
no wants to work when the gov will pay them for nothing


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

sucks to be Canadian then
a card carrying, proud lifetime benevolent member of the National Rifle Association and concealed permit/pistol packing United States of America citizen.
I am truly glad that our forefathers took note of discrimination throughout the world and wrote the second amendment to our constitution. even the United Nations Council is attacking a set way of life in our country, but we still have someone looking out for our rights.
and before this gets out of hand about gun violence, better check statistics on other methods of killing and decide if you want those methods which lead the charts made illegal too.


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

I would have stick my INDEX finger up meaning, "one moment please", taken out my small note pad and pen and wrote him a very quick note saying I am a deaf/mute(I am not). I also would have wrote, "more slowly, please".
I wonder what his reaction would have been???

Bob Weichbrodt
[email protected]
Winston-Salem, NC


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

alpink said:


> sucks to be Canadian then
> a card carrying, proud lifetime benevolent member of the National Rifle Association and concealed permit/pistol packing United States of America citizen.
> I am truly glad that our forefathers took note of discrimination throughout the world and wrote the second amendment to our constitution. even the United Nations Council is attacking a set way of life in our country, but we still have someone looking out for our rights.
> and before this gets out of hand about gun violence, better check statistics on other methods of killing and decide if you want those methods which lead the charts made illegal too.


Canada's generally considered to safer to walk around in after dark then the US.
Which one would you rather walk around in after dark Al.
I'm not harbouring anything about guns,i grew up with a 22 in one hand,but things change,flashing a concealed weapon in Canada,is gonna land your ass in hotwater.
And i'm thinking if you flashed a gun in a freaking check-out line even south of the border,is gonna land you in trouble too.
If somebody files a complaint,or reports you,i think you're going to be doing some explaining even in the States
I'm pro guns myself.
But telling somebody from another country,which doesn't operate under the same rules as your country.
That you're walking around with a concealed weapon on a public Forum,isn't that smart in my opinion,and Crimmick has made this comment before.
Think he figures it's a status point or something,me it just makes me wonder why in hell does he need a concealed weapon.
What the hell do you do Crimmick that requires you to carry a concealed weapon


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

hornet, i do not intend to get into a peeing match with you over where is a better place to live.
I enjoy my freedoms hard fought for by many generations of Americans old and new.
in fact, Americans have come to the rescue of much of the world in times of various crisis.
as far as reasons to carry, well we don't need any according to the second amendment of our constitution. 
but there are places throughout the world that things taken for granted in my country and yours require reasons. 
in China, one needs a reason and a government permit to have more than one child.
in fact some families who have girls often put them for adoption throughout the world so they can have another chance at having a boy.
some places require a reason to have driving privileges. does that seem extreme?
reasons are only reasonable when the people can reason the why's and wherefore's !

I prefer to not have restrictions put on me by people who think they know what is good for me.

one of the first things Hitler did upon becoming Chancellor was to take guns away from citizens for their own good. 
think about it.


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

*Please ...*

Little cars, guys.

We're trying hard to rebuild the good feeling and friendship that once made this forum remarkable, maybe even unique. We aren't going to do it if we start poking at each other's political hot buttons, right or wrong. 

There are *so many* places online where we can hash out religion and race and sex and gun control and abortion. If we make *HobbyTalk Slots* one of them, we gain nothing we didn't have plenty of already - and we'll surely lose something here that we have not been able to find anywhere else.

Let's cool it and end this thread. Preferably today. Just don't post. 

Little cars, guys.

-- D


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

ooopppps.........


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I agree D slot. This thread has gone a little too far. Not saying I don't agree with a lot of what is posted. It just not the place to be discussing them. I won't close it yet. I'd rather just see it drop off the the page on it's own.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Tyco's rule...


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Tyco's rule...


fascist!.....LOL

You can have my slots when you can pry the hot smoking controller from my cold dead basement...

:tongue:


----------



## JONNYSLOTS (Apr 10, 2011)

I guess I'm requesting you close it please thanks so much sorry that a simple request turned to this wait till you guys read my next post ?......


----------

